
Ask HN: Which game would you go for? - kkfguy
I&#x27;m making a game and can&#x27;t decide of a title..<p>&quot;SuperDash&quot; or &quot;Speedy Doggy&quot;<p>Which game would you go for if all you had are those 2 titles?
======
sanswork
Which one has the better screenshot?

------
roddux
I'd play "Speedy Doggo"

------
andriesm
another +1 for speedy doggy

that title will definitely catch my eye a lot more

just make sure it achieves 5 stars next to it's name too ...

good luck!

